# Gapps difference



## osaeed (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi, I just wanted some clarification on what differences are in the http://goo-inside.me/gapps vs gapps_ics_4.0.3_v11.zip?

Is the gapps file in goo-inside.me unoptimized and gapps_ics_4.0.3_v11.zip optimized? Is there any differnece between them? Because I flashed alpha 2 with gapps_ics_4.0.3_v11.zip and when I saw eyeballers post about fashing the one at goo-insde.me, i was like hmmm..

Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

osaeed said:


> Hi, I just wanted some clarification on what differences are in the http://goo-inside.me/gapps vs gapps_ics_4.0.3_v11.zip?
> 
> Is the gapps file in goo-inside.me unoptimized and gapps_ics_4.0.3_v11.zip optimized? Is there any differnece between them? Because I flashed alpha 2 with gapps_ics_4.0.3_v11.zip and when I saw eyeballers post about fashing the one at goo-insde.me, i was like hmmm..
> 
> ...


The gapps listed in goo-inside is the most recent and legit (at least to me) gapps compared to others. And it will keep updating with change log for us. Although it's still unofficial, it's the most "official" build so far unless cyanogenmod.com releases the official gapps when CM9 is released to the public. That being said, I recommend the gapps listed in goo-inside.


----------



## osaeed (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for the answer buddy!


----------



## watsinaname (Feb 22, 2012)

I had been looking for another version of gapps for quite a while now, the goo-inside.me is the one I don't have. 
Would it be safe if downloaded and installed it using CWM recovery install zip method, over the currently installed gapps 4.0.3_v11 version?


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

watsinaname said:


> I had been looking for another version of gapps for quite a while now, the goo-inside.me is the one I don't have.
> Would it be safe if downloaded and installed it using CWM recovery install zip method, over the currently installed gapps 4.0.3_v11 version?


I have heard that you need to do a factory reset or else you may run into trouble.


----------



## watsinaname (Feb 22, 2012)

macauman said:


> I have heard that you need to do a factory reset or else you may run into trouble.


Better safe than sorry then, will stay away from such an adventure. I don't think I am missing much on the current gapps instance, just the google talk, which I have heard is a battery hog anyhow.


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

watsinaname said:


> Better safe than sorry then, will stay away from such an adventure. I don't think I am missing much on the current gapps instance, just the google talk, which I have heard is a battery hog anyhow.


Just wait for the next major update =]


----------

